# SpecV - Journey to a Planted Paradise



## dcn (Oct 22, 2017)

Welcome, 

This thread is about the journey of my tank towards a vision/dream of a paradise for shrimp. 

LFS had a $109 special for a Fluval SpecV 
Needless to say, it came home with me.

Here it is freshly setup









Tank: Fluval SpecV 5Gal 

Paintball CO2 with Fluval 88/95g Regulator (1bubble/15s 24/7) 

Light: Fluval SpecV Stock Light (6hr on 6hr off) 

Substrate: Fluval Stratum

Plants:
Java moss
Java Fern
Hygrophila Corymbosa 
Vallisernia spiralis 
Bucephalandra Kedagang
Staurogyne Repens
Liliopsis brasilisomething

Note the dirty water and substrate. 
I took a severely neglected slimy mucky filter that hadn't been washed in... months and finally washed it in the new tank. 

Water Parameters <at time of photo>
PH 7.3
GH <20ppm 
KH <10ppm
Ammonia 0
Nitrite 0
Nitrate 0


----------



## dcn (Oct 22, 2017)

1 week update










New/Changes: 
Plants: 
Tiger Lotus
Limnophila Sessiflora 

Inhabitants: 
5X Amano Shrimp
12X Golden Back Yellow Fire (neocaridina)
2X Ramshorn Snails

--- Tank Info ----
Tank: Fluval SpecV 5Gal

Paintball CO2 with Fluval 88/95g Regulator (1bubble/15s 24/7)

Light: Fluval SpecV Stock Light (6hr on 6hr off)

Substrate: Fluval Stratum

Plants:
Java moss
Java Fern
Hygrophila Corymbosa
Vallisernia spiralis
Bucephalandra Kedagang
Staurogyne Repens
Liliopsis brasilisomething
Tiger Lotus
Limnophila Sessiflora

Inhabitants:
5X Amano Shrimp
12x Golden Back Yellow Fire 
2x Ramshorn Snail

Water Parameters <at time of photo>
PH 6.8
GH 110ppm
KH <10ppm
Ammonia 0
Nitrite 0
Nitrate 0


----------



## dcn (Oct 22, 2017)

Week 3 Update











New/Changes:
Plants:
Removed Java Moss
Weeping Moss
Helanthium Quadricostatus
Bucephandra Wavy Green

Temporary: Hornwort+Guppy Grass
Came with Shrimp, Left it in as supporting plants(soaks up excess nutrients from New aquasoil), will remove after 1 month 

Inhabitants:
+24X Golden Back Yellow Fire (neocaridina)
+30x Tangerine Tiger Shrimp
+3 Bamboo Shrimp
+13x Crystal Red Shrimp ( Gift from friend )

CO2 1 bubble/10s 24/7 
Fertilizer: Tropica Premium 1 drop daily

--- Tank Info --- Stuff for Nerds ----
Tank: Fluval SpecV 5Gal

Paintball CO2 with Fluval 88/95g Regulator (1bubble/10s 24/7)

Light: Fluval SpecV Stock Light (6hr on 6hr off)

Substrate: Fluval Stratum

Plants:
Weeping moss
Java Fern
Hygrophila Corymbosa
Vallisernia spiralis
Bucephalandra Kedagang
Bucephalandra Wavy Green
Staurogyne Repens
Liliopsis brasilisomething
Tiger Lotus
Limnophila Sessiflora
Helanthium Quadricostatus

Fertilizer: 
Tropica Premium 1drop / day

Inhabitants:
5X Amano Shrimp
36x Golden Back Yellow Fire
30x Tangerine Tiger 
13x Crystal Red Shrimp
3x Bamboo Shrimp
2x Ramshorn Snail

Water Parameters <at time of photo>
PH 6.7
GH 110ppm
KH <10ppm
Ammonia 0
Nitrite 0
Nitrate 0


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice. Thanks for sharing


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice progress indeed. I hope your shrimp will do well in their nice new home!


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice. I've always wanted to keep bamboo shrimp. I'll be interested to see how well they do.


----------



## dcn (Oct 22, 2017)

One Month Update










Plants are beginning to take off
Saw my first shrimplet today, can't wait to see more. 

@ TomC I mix powdered baby shrimp food, and BacterAE in a little cup with some tank water, then use a pipette to slowly release the mixture infront of filter outlet. Pushes the food right into the Bamboo Shrimp's fans. There's also tons of copepods maybe also Amano PlanktonBabys in the tank. 3 bamboo shrimp are always chilling in the flow, never seen them sifting through substrate so they aren't going hungry. All three have molted once in tank already. 



New/Changes 

Fertilizer: 
Started Tropica Specialized 1Drop/day

Food: 
Once Daily: BacterAE, Shrimp baby
Once Daily Special Buffet Mix: 
Shrimp Cuisine
Biomax Shrimp food
Crab Delight
Cheap Petsmart Lobster Pellet
Once Weekly High Protien: Massivore Delight, or Northfin Predator 


Temporary: Hornwort+Guppy Grass
Came with Shrimp, Left it in as supporting plants(soaks up excess nutrients from New aquasoil), will remove soon


--- Tank Info --- Stuff for Nerds ----
Tank: Fluval SpecV 5Gal

Paintball CO2 with Fluval 88/95g Regulator (1bubble/10s 24/7)

Light: Fluval SpecV Stock Light (6hr on 6hr off)

Substrate: Fluval Stratum

Plants:
Weeping moss
Java Fern
Hygrophila Corymbosa
Vallisernia spiralis
Bucephalandra Kedagang
Bucephalandra Wavy Green
Staurogyne Repens
Liliopsis brasilisomething
Tiger Lotus
Limnophila Sessiflora
Helanthium Quadricostatus

Fertilizer:
Tropica Premium 1drop / day
Tropica Specialized 1drop/day

Inhabitants:
Amano Shrimp
Golden Back Yellow Fire
Tangerine Tiger
Crystal Red Shrimp
Bamboo Shrimp
Ramshorn Snail

Water Parameters <at time of photo>
PH 6.6
GH 120ppm
KH <10ppm
Ammonia 0
Nitrite 0
Nitrate 0


----------



## dcn (Oct 22, 2017)

Two Month Update










Boom! Plant Explosion !


----------

